# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Βαρκακι τηλ/μενο

## nikolakis25

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους εδω μεσα. Παρακαλω θερμοτατα οποιος  μπορει ας με βοηθησει σε ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω. Καταρχας αυτο  που θελω να τονισω ειναι οτι οι γνωσεις μου στο ηλεκτρονικο τομεα ειναι  μηδαμινες. Ξερω να ξεχωριζω καποια στοιχεια αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες  ειναι μηδαμινες. 

Εχω καταφερει να κατασκευασω μια προσωπικη  πατεντα η οποια θα μπορεσει να με βοηθησει κυριως στο τομεα του  ψαρεματος με παραγαδι. Αυτη τη στιγμη στο εμποριο υπαρχουν πολλα τετοιου  ειδους βαρκακια αλλα το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει στα 280 ευρω. Δυστυχως ομως  εκει που ολα τα εχω τακτοποιημενα εχω κολλησει στο πιο βασικο απο ολα.  Το πως θα καταφερω να εχω εμβελεια στα 200 με 300 μετρα. Το σκεπτικο μου  ειναι το εξης. 

Πως και ποιος τροπος ειναι αυτος ετσι ωστε να  αγορασω ενα βαρκακι τηλ/μενο αξιας 20 ευρω το πολυ και με εμβελεια 15 με  20 μετρα και με μια μετατροπη στο πομπο και δεκτη (φυσικα και στη  μπαταρια του) να καταφερω να εχω μια εμβελεια της ταξεως των 200 με 300  μετρων? Μηπως μπορει καποιος φιλος να με βοηθησει? 

Οσο για τους  φιλους που θα αναρωτιουντε πιθανον για το πως θα γινεται να ειναι ορατο  το σκαφακι απο τοση μεγαλη αποσταση ή για το πως θα μπορει να εχει την  δυνατοτητα να τραβιξει παραγαδι ή οχι και αλλου τετοιου ειδους  ερωτηματα, αυτο που εχω να τους πω ειναι να μην ανυσηχουν διοτι ολα αυτα  εχουν λυθει. Το μονο προβλημα παραμενει η εμβελεια και φυσικα ολη αυτη η  κατασκευη να κρατηθει σε πολυ χαμηλο κοστος. Σας υποσχομαι μολις  τελειοποιηθει θα αναρτηθει και θα δωθει στους φιλους. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## leosedf

Αν μιλάμε για 2.4Ghz τηλεχειρισμό το ξεχνάς απλά. Έχει τρόπους να πάει μακρυά όχι με μετατροπές αλλά με έτοιμα προϊόντα οπότε το κόστος θα το φας.
Δεν γίνονται όλα με μηδενικό κόστος.
Οι τηλεχειρισμοί ξεκινάνε από 50-60 ευρώ και φτάνουν τα 1200-2000 ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις σου.

----------


## Notios38

Καλημέρα και καλως ωρισες Νικολα..για την εφαρμογη που θελεις χρειαζεσαι μια αξιοπιστη τηλεκατευθηση...δες στο fishfinder.gr νομιζω οτι αυτο που ψαχνεις το εχουν ετοιμο με χαμηλο κοστος,για εφαρμογες παραγαδιου αφρου...προσεξε ομως γιατι δεν επιτρεπεται στους ερασιτεχνες ψαραδες..το ψαρεμα αυτο...ειχε γινει της μοδας και τα κατα τοπους λιμεναρχεια τα μαζευουν

----------


## RNR

Νίκο καλημέρα και απο μένα.

Εγω θα σου πω την δική εμπειρία. ¨Οχι πλέον αλλά λίγο παλαιότερα που έτρεχα δυνατά ερασιτεχνικά λίγο πρίν το επαγγελματικό, έτρεχα με ένα KYOSHO κλίμακας 1/8. Σε πίστα στην Σταμάτα ίσως κάποιοι ξέρουν... και χρησιμοποιούσα μία τετρακάναλη της SANWA στα 2,4G ψηφιακή τηλεκατέυθυνση με τηλεμετρία και είχα πολύ καλή εμβέλεια χωρίς να χανώ στο παραμικρό το σήμα, η τηλεμετρία δεν εχει πάρα πολλά μέτρα εμβέλεια δεν θυμάμαι ίσως 300 ( θα το δώ) η οποία μπορεί να σου χρησιμεύσει σε πολλά πάνω στο βρακάκι όπως πχ να τσεκάρεις τον χρόνο και τα volt της μπαταρίας ταχύτητα, θερμοκρασία μοτέρ, αλλά η κατευθυνση πήγαινε πολύ παραπάνω η εμβέλεια της. Βέβαια όπως ειπαν και  τα παιδιά παραπάνω με τα χρηματα που διαθέτεις δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά. Με 250ευρώ όμως φτιάχνεσαι.

----------


## Magneto

> για το πως θα μπορει να εχει την δυνατοτητα να τραβιξει παραγαδι ή οχι



αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινω, θα ηθελα εξηγηση.
ισως δεν καταλαβα την διασταση της ολης κατασκευης. θα ειναι βαρκακι ενος μετρου;
θα μπορει να εχει επανω του μπαταριες μολυβδου και δυνατα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ;;
δεν θα εχει καμμια σχεση με αυτα τα παιχνιδια που δεν ειναι ικανα να τραβηξουν ουτε μισο κιλο βαρους.
τετοια κατασκευη κοστιζει περισσοτερα απο 300ε μαζι με την τηλεκατευθυνση.

φανταζομαι με χιουμορ ενα ψαρι μεγαλυτερο ή ισο με το βαρκακι να σερνει μαζι του το βαρκακι με την ακριβη τηλεκατευθυνση στο βυθο...

----------


## p.gabr

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι;

Για τι μεγέθους βαρκακι μιλάς ,που  θεωρείς ότι έχεις λύσει το πρόβλημα και μάλιστα θα σου επιστρεψει το παραγαδι . Άλλο πράγμα να τραβήξει την μπετονια 10 μέτρα και άλλο 100 
Τα κύμματα τα έχεις σκεφτει;
Δεν ξέρω αλλά μάλλον θα κλαις τα ευρουλακια, Ναυάγιο προβλέπω

----------


## ironda19

> αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινω, θα ηθελα εξηγηση.
> ισως δεν καταλαβα την διασταση της ολης κατασκευης. θα ειναι βαρκακι ενος μετρου;
> θα μπορει να εχει επανω του μπαταριες μολυβδου και δυνατα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ;;
> δεν θα εχει καμμια σχεση με αυτα τα παιχνιδια που δεν ειναι ικανα να τραβηξουν ουτε μισο κιλο βαρους.
> τετοια κατασκευη κοστιζει περισσοτερα απο 300ε μαζι με την τηλεκατευθυνση.
> 
> φανταζομαι με χιουμορ ενα ψαρι μεγαλυτερο ή ισο με το βαρκακι να σερνει μαζι του το βαρκακι με την ακριβη τηλεκατευθυνση στο βυθο...



Κανένα τέτοιο υποθέτω  http://www.margaritis.com.gr/karavaki/karavaki.htm

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μιλάει για πολύ προχωρημένα χόμπυ ... αααα ρε τους σκύλαρους τι σκαρώσανε! εν μέσω κρίσης 
εδώ παρακάτω μιλάμε για βαρκάκι καλά ζυγισμένο που δεν αναποδογυρίζει - πλήρως αδιάβροχο - και κάποια από αυτά έχουν και άγκιστρο για να απελευθερωθεί το τελικό βαρίδι της άκρης του παραγαδιού  για να επιστρέψει πίσω ... όλα γίνονται 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vRuH2lYAqw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaVKvYiCB8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z8tahRjMTc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tAG3oD8XVM

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν γνώριζα το θέμα και προ-έτρεξα

Eιδα αυτά τα ωραία βίντεο, αλλά μου άρεσε ένα άλλο

----------


## katmadas

Δεν ηξερα τελικα οτι αυτη η ιδεα ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενη....
Και εγω εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα για το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι...

----------


## agis68

καλά πόσο μ@λ@κ@ς μπορεί να είναι κάποιος για να κάνει αυτό που έγινε στο βίντεο;

εν πάση περιπτώσει σαν χρόνιος ψαρας (με τον όμορφο παραδοσιακό τρόπο) αυτό με τη  χειροβομβίδα είναι εκτός απο παράνομο και βλακώδες. Αποδειξη το βίντεο τι ηλίθιοι ακολουθούν τετοιες πρακτικές

----------


## leosedf

Καλά αυτό με τη χειροβομβίδα είναι παλιό.
Είναι αυτό που λέμε δε γμεις που δε γμεις δεν πας για ψάρεμα καλύτερα? (θα βγει και φτηνότερα.)

----------


## stinger

> Δεν ηξερα τελικα οτι αυτη η ιδεα ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενη....
> Και εγω εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα για το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι...



ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενη που σου ριχνει 600 ευρω προστιμο το λιμεναρχειο οπου σε τσιμπισει..τοσα εφαγε ενας φιλος που του ειχα φτιαξει το βαρκακι και εχασα και τα υλικα που ειχα δωσει (τηλεκατευθυνση-δεκτης-σερβο) που ειχα απο τα αεροπλανα ντα  τηλεκατευθυνομενα διοτι φυσικα κατασχεθηκε...
δεν αξιζει...ειναι μεγαλο το ρισκο για τοσα λιγα ψαρια που απεμειναν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ειναι τοσο διαδεδομενη που σου ριχνει 600 ευρω προστιμο το λιμεναρχειο οπου σε τσιμπισει..τοσα εφαγε ενας φιλος που του ειχα φτιαξει το βαρκακι και εχασα και τα υλικα που ειχα δωσει (τηλεκατευθυνση-δεκτης-σερβο) που ειχα απο τα αεροπλανα ντα  τηλεκατευθυνομενα διοτι φυσικα κατασχεθηκε...
> δεν αξιζει...ειναι μεγαλο το ρισκο για τοσα λιγα ψαρια που απεμειναν



Μήπως οι χομπίστες πρέπει να εξελιχθούν από τα απλά "βαρκάκια" (λόγω προστίμων λιμεναρχείου ... σε υποβρύχιο? .. τα καλά τα παλικάρια ξέρουν και άλλα μονοπάτια 


Απορία ... δεν ήξερα ότι τα ραδιοκύματα μπορούν να έχουν και εφαρμογή μέσα στο νερό !! αληθεύει? και μέχρι τι βάθος? γιατί έχω αδυναμία στα χταπόδια ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM2SBom273g

----------


## tasos987

http://www.jwfishers.com/rov.htm
Απο αυτο που δειχνει στην σελιδα τους ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καλωδιο.
Εχω ομως την ιδια απορια με εσενα για τα ραδιοκυματα . Τα κανονικα υποβρυχια εχουν ραδιοεπικοινωνια με τον εξω κοσμο?
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ταξιδευουν στο νερο (sonar), αλλα μηκη κυματος, εμβελειες, διαδοση κλπ ? Καποιος ποιο ειδημων στο θεμα ισως μπει στον κοπο να μας απαντησει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απο αυτο που δειχνει στην σελιδα τους ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καλωδιο



Για το άλλο λέω στο #14 που φέρετε να είναι χωρίς καλώδιο και μου φάνηκε περίεργο

----------


## p.gabr

> http://www.jwfishers.com/rov.htm
> Απο αυτο που δειχνει στην σελιδα τους ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καλωδιο.
> Εχω ομως την ιδια απορια με εσενα για τα ραδιοκυματα . Τα κανονικα υποβρυχια εχουν ραδιοεπικοινωνια με τον εξω κοσμο?
> Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ταξιδευουν στο νερο (sonar), αλλα μηκη κυματος, εμβελειες, διαδοση κλπ ? Καποιος ποιο ειδημων στο θεμα ισως μπει στον κοπο να μας απαντησει





http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...#post576%20458

Κάτι έχει γραφτεί και για αυτό

----------

tasos987 (04-10-13)

----------

